# Military Life Section?



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm not in the military - but their situations seem so 'unique' to me. Most of us don't have to live with life on a military base and long deployments/time apart.

Just an idea...


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Good idea. I have noticed quite a few people with military related marriage problems over the years.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

If there was one, another section I won't go. Lots of pain, lots of waiting, lots of longing.....................

But they will be very happy for it!!!


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Good idea!!


----------

